# New Redington Predator users?



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi All,
I am looking for a new 11wt for an occasional Tarpon trip but mostly for here on the west coast for throwing 450gr sink lines for Yellowtail, Dorado and various tunas.

I dont want to spend a bunch as said I do a Tarpon trip every other year and I mostly throw my 10wt Orvis Recon out here for the palegics. This will be the occasional whuppin stick when the big fish are around. I know people have mixed reviews on the older predators but I dont know anyone who has fished the new and improved predators in a 10wt 11wt or 12wt.

Any thoughts appreciated. Also considering a Sage Motive 11wt so If anyone knows about that as well great

thanks


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've never done anything with the Predators above 9wts. The 8wt wasn't too bad, but I got a 9wt in as a replacement for an older high end rod they made before Sage picked them up. I decided I didn't like how it felt for distance casting. It was good "fishing rod" for that 30 to 60ft ranges, but became work going further than 60-70ish feet. That's is coming from a guy who can make 100ft fishing cast if need be. So I sent it back to Redington to trade up to the Vapen Black. A little better, but they said it didn't have the backbone in the butt section of the rod for lifting as the Predator does. Then, at a fly show this past summer, they launched their newer higher end rod and discontinued the Vapen, called the Crux. A little better improvement still, but more of the same action. Funny, I like the casting better in the Vice (their cheaper rod) better than the other 3. All in all, if you like the action in your Recon, then you will not like this rod, unless you've casted it.

Same thing with the Motive, only the opposite. I don't like the 8wt (little too soft for my liking (softer than your Recon)). But as you go up in rod wts, it starts to stiffen, and the slightly slower action may improve and help those those heavier sink lines. I would definitely cast one 1st before purchasing.

You may be looking at those rods since you are looking at it as a rod you wouldn't use much, so you might be keeping that rod on a budget. I get it. With that in mind, The original Helios' rod blank and the Recon's rod blank are the same, rumers have it. So on a budget, you may want to look on ebay for an original Helios in a 11wt, slightly used (not a H2, which can be too fast for what you need). People may be unloading those rods before Christmas to justify a H3D or something else.

Also, if you can find a lightly use Hardy Proaxis 8'10" 4pcs 11wt, that could be your ticket.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Was looking at axiom 2, didn't see it in a 11


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

If you are looking for a decently priced 12 wt I have a tfo Bluewater 12wt(LD) that just came back from tfo and they replaced the whole rod message me if your interested. 

Only selling cause I have two of them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

eightwt said:


> Was looking at axiom 2, didn't see it in a 11


Oh you are right! I didn't notice that on their site, otherwise, that would be a good one to check out in the 11wt.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

The sage motive is a lot of rod for your money. The predator is not great at lifting line out of the water. I've used both in 10 wts. Love the motive


----------

